
Twitch CEO apologises for pornography on Ninja's channel - a13n
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-49317270
======
one2zero
Unpopular opinion here:

This probably did more to promote Ninja on Mixer than if this had not
happened.

What if..a big IF here...but what if this was orchestrated by Ninja in some
way? An excuse for him be "outraged" and multiple news sources picking this up
and reporting on it talking about Mixer...

